# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Psujete li pred djecom?

## Hana_Sara

Dakle, da li to radite i smatrate li da je u redu?

Ja jos od 17 godine totalno apstiniram od psovanja... kako mi sad samo, godinama udaljeno, ruzno zvuce te nase hrvatske psovke... uh   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad:  

Hrvati su nesto bili na top 10 listi psovaca u svijetu, a ove psovke sa Bogom, Materom, psima i slicno.. to tu u engleskom ni ne postoji! ne znam samo ko ih je smisljao   :Rolling Eyes:  . ali STVARNO sad kad gledam unatrag gadi mi se kako su se klinci u mojoj srednjoj izrazavali   :Crying or Very sad:  

kao posljedica svega toga, i nakon buntovnicke faze u mladim godinama, jednostvno sam odrezala takvo izrazavanje i nasla sasvim odgovarajuce izraze umjesto tih. pred djecom ama bas NIKAD ne psujem i ona znaju da je to ruzno i da to ne volimo. 

neki dan je Luka prolio sok i preslatko uskliknuo "misa mu majogaaaa"   :Laughing:

----------


## Roza

Ja ne (inače ne psujem), MM-u se omakne koji put, ali srećom za sada dijete ostaje gluho na to.

----------


## kate

Da,kažem: "Šašavih mi peteljaka!"  :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

psujemo u nekim "blazim" oblicima (nastojimo i to smanjiti), psovke nisu nikad upucene nekome od nas /uglavnom su upucene sudionicima u prometu   :Laughing:  /. njoj se jednom dva puta omakelo, al vec odavno /zadnjih pola godine/ ni to.

----------


## mala laia

Mi ne psujemo, ali Laia je sve svoje "psovke" pokupila u vrtiću, pa ih, obzirom da ih ne čuje izgovorene izvirno, često preoblikuje u neke druge formacije:
1. Pita materica
2. Bedel
3. Baba raba (baba-roga)..

Inače, to izgovara samo ako je jako ljuta na nekoga i ne zna kako drugačije da to iskaže. Puno pričamo, ukažemo na ružnoću istih postupaka, pokažemo bolje primjere (isto šašave peteljke) pa sve postane humoristično i idemo dalje...
Mi ne psujemo, a sa nama je (osim vrtića) najviše, pa...

----------


## Deaedi

Mi ne psujemo, nekad se omakne...nesto blaze...Tati najcesce u prometu, meni u kuhinji...Ako H to cuje i ponovi,  to nam je tako slatko da zaboravimo zasto smo bili ljuti....Jos bas ne kuzi, ali sada i vise pazimo kako se izrazavamo jer sve upija.

----------


## smile8

> Da,kažem: "Šašavih mi peteljaka!"


  :Laughing:  , ovo je super. Prvi put cujem.

Ja ne psujem. Mm da. Svaki dan secemo kroz parkove i cujemo kako klinci pricaju. Zaista jako puno psuju, i ako nece nase dijete to od doma pokupiti vec ce vani igrajuci se sa drugom djecom.Treba razgovarati, razgovarati i razgovarati.

----------


## ana.m

MM uopće ne psuje, meni ponekad izleti, ali onako u afektu i to nisu psovke onako fuj, više ja to prekrojim   :Grin: , a i ako izgovorim govorim sebi u bradu. Ali ako me Janko i čuje, pogledam ga i kažem "Mama priča gluposti, ne slušaj me kaj pričam". I do sada još nikada nisam iz njegovih usta čula da ponavlja ili da je u vrtiću nekaj čuo, dok ima klinaca njegove dobi koji fino ponavljaju, ali oni valjda i redovno čuju one masne psovke...

----------


## tanja_b

Uglavnom ne psujemo, čak ni u prometu. Ali neke sudionike prometa jednostavno moramo komentirati   :Grin:   pa je MM tako počeo ironično govoriti "ah, genijalac". 
Sad Andrej u autu svako malo ponavlja "demijajac".

A što će sve pokupiti u vrtiću i školi, bolje da i ne razmišljam o tome.

----------


## chris blue

Zna mi se zaletiti   :Grin:  

Ali kad je čujem kako oduševljeno ponavlja, ignoriram i pričam o nečem drugom ili je zapjevam ili tako nešto. 

Moja curica me popravlja u svakom pogledu  :Heart:  

I mama i tata najminimalnije psuju otkako je imamo.  :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

drage moje, nemojte previse brinuti ni o drustvu, ni o vrticu ni o skoli... ono GLAVNO , i sto se tice psovki i ponasanja djeca stvarno kupe od doma i skladno formiraju stavove o istom. tako da, samo uporno bez psovki i isplatit ce se   :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

vidi ih sto se sve lijepo ponasaju... nitko nece da prizna   :Razz:  opet jedina ja mimo svijeta   :Saint:   :Rolling Eyes:  

_peteljke _  :Rolling Eyes:  pa kakva je to psovka   :Laughing:

----------


## Goge

Mi se trudimo ne psovati, ali nam se omakne koji put. Međutim, Luka je nedavno počeo sočno psovati. Ja sam prvo optužila MM. Slučajno sam saznala od jedne majke, čija curica ide s Lukom u jaslice, da su sva djeca počela psovati od kada je krenuo novi dječačić u jaslice. I to im je baš fora!

Meni je slabo došlo kad je Luka izvalio:

"Bemti maji!", "Boga!" (ja ne reagiram pa on kaže Goga (ja!), valjda misli da je to isto)

----------


## kate

"Peteljke" su iz FIFI ... a kad sam jako ljuta onda imam drugu "šarenih mi lončića!" i sva ljutnja svima nestane...

----------


## Loryblue

o da, jesmo, ponekad i ko kočijaši  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
nikad ne psujemo jedno drugo niti se častimo pogrdnim ričima, ali u afektu i meni i mm-u svašta zna izletit.
u psovkama nikad, ali nikad ne spominjemo boga, gospu, isusa (ja kad čujem te psovke naježim se).

ali i bez naših psovki, mala je donila nekoliko vrlo sočnih iz vrtića, pa časti kad god joj padnu na pamet.
u početku smo govorili kako je to ružno, ali pošto bi to nju potaklo na još sočnije, sad se pravimo da je ne čujemo. i nakon par puta šta ponovi više joj nije zanimljivo kad vidi da mi ne reagiramo.

ali mi je smišno kako u tom psovanju najrazgovjetnije i najbolje kaže R i to punih usta.  :Grin:  

a repertoar joj je:
hebem ti čunu i p. ti materinu (naravno ona to sve fino i lipo i razgovjetno izgovori).  :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Meni hrpu puta izleti" j...... ti miša"  :Rolling Eyes:  i uopće ne mislim da ću se moći suzdržati

----------


## AdioMare

> "Peteljke" su iz FIFI ... a kad sam jako ljuta onda imam drugu "šarenih mi lončića!" i sva ljutnja svima nestane...


Ovo je stvarno da pukneš od smijeha (zamišljam si sebe ili MM kako to govorimo dok kiptimo od bijesa...  :Laughing:  )...
Međutim!
To je prava stvar, kate, pokušat ću ljutnju okrenut na predmet ismijavanja!  :Grin: 
Ja moram priznati da mi se omakne (zaista benigno, iako nema opravdanja za to) kada sam stvarno ljuta i to onda nije usmjereno ni prema kome. To je onako, da sebi olakšam paru kada zakipi u ludoj glavi.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Meni je veliki problem svekar (i ljudi) kojima je psovka poštapalica.
Ja poludim na to.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mama courage

e da, i kod mene je to vise iz ljutnje il da si dam oduska. posebice sto sam jedno vrijeme zivjela u inozemstvu. gdje me ionako nitko ne razumije, ljepota ziva   :Grin:  




> Meni je veliki problem svekar (i ljudi) kojima je psovka poštapalica.


o da, prije neki dan slusam u tramvaju dvojicu kako razgovaraju, pa svaka, ama bas svaka druga rijec se doticala muskog spolnog organa i one _grube rijeci_ na j. (  :Grin:  ). i to nonsalantno u razgovoru... zgrozila sam se nad tim rjecnikom. nama je postapalica rijech "ovaj"   :Grin:  

moja jos nije pocela donositi umotvorine iz vrtica. za sada - uopce ne psuje.

----------


## Matilda

Za Grimma miloga!   :Grin:

----------


## aries24

mi ne psujemo one gadne psovke, ali nam se omakne *ebem mu i ostali oblici tog glagola    :Embarassed:  
on to zna ponoviti i mi se trudimo ne reagirati na to kako ne bi pridavao pažnju tome
ali nekad to bude nemoguće jer zvuči tako smiješno da se moramo nasmijati i onda on to ponavlja dok se mi ne uspijemo sabrati

----------


## BHany

Odgovorno tvrdim da mi ne psujemo gotovo nikada. Nisam zapravo psovala niti prije H. niti to činim sada. Moja je "psovka" (ali više onako za zezu kad se više pravim ljuta nego što stvarno jesam - npr. kad H. izvadi sve svoje majice iz ormara i želi ih ponovo složiti, a ja ih taman opeglala) je "miša mu maloga"…Hana se na to kida od smijeha, a povremeno i licitira…"mama jel može zečića  :Saint:  ". Kad sam na poslu s vremena na vrijeme mi se omakne **bi ga i s**nje, a MM je mislim tri puta odkad se H. rodila izgovorio psovku…srećom H. ju nije registrirala. Izrazito se trudimo da ni mi niti nitko drugi u njenoj prisutnosti ne izgovara psovke (bake, dide, tete)…ne toliko što bi ona to odmah upila (a bi), već zbog toga da to ne shvati kao općeprihvatljivo ponašanje…i mislim da nam dobro uspijeva.
Inače, ja kad sam stvarno ono neopisivo ljuta umuknem i zanijemim od te ljutnje i ne kažem ni jednu riječ...eventualno zveknem vratima ili loncima iz sve snage  :Grin:  .

----------


## vertex

Ja nisam nikad psovala, a onda sam odlučila koristit psovke u nekim situacijama kad mi baš slikovito dočaraju neku emociju. Dragi malo psuje, ne baš osobito. Pred djecom nismo psovali, mužu bi se nekad omaklo, a ja kažem "shit" kad mi nešto ispadne ili slično. A. nije bio psovač, osim nekoliko epizoda koje su brzo prošle.
A onda je krenuo u prvi razred. I odjednom, bujica psovki! Testirao je samo tako i vježbao frajerisanje. Ono, kaže, i gleda što ćeš sad. I to ne u svađi ili ljutnji, nego je zaključio da bi to bilo jako kul uvesti u svakodnevni riječnik. Naša objašnjenja o neprimjerenosti nisu ga baš tangirala.
Onda smo rekli: ako ne može drugačije, onda svaka psovka 5 kuna. Vrijedi i za djecu i za roditelje. Bilo je jako efikasno. Riješilo problem za dva dana. Još tu i tamo muž i ja moramo platiti (naplaćuje mi i onaj moj "shit, a ja ga se ne mogu riješiti, uostalom, i vrijedi 5 kuna), A. skoro pa nikad.
D. dođe to i tamo s ponekom psovkom koju negdje pokupi i to potpuno ignoriramo, što nije lako, jer kad s onim svojim preslatkim lišcem kaže "benti miša", čovjek bi najrađe puknuo od smijeha.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

U opće ne psujemo, ja kažem "u vražiju mater" kad proključam, na što dobijem negodujući pogled MM-a. Trudimo se da pazimo šta pričamo pred Spužvicom, ali mi se nekad omakne sr...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ja nisam nikad psovala, a onda sam *odlučila* koristit psovke u nekim situacijama kad mi baš slikovito dočaraju neku emociju.


zasto pobogu  :shock: ???

e da, sto se tice ovih "kad izvali psovku, bas nam je to slatko"... toga sam se od samog pocetka klonila sa svojim klincima. znam prijatelje koji su se do trece godine rastapali na psovke svog sincica (nije znao reci R) a onda kad je krenuo u skolu i pogorsalo se, za te iste psovke dobivao bi pljuske.... to mi nema nikakvog smisla. dosljednost prije svega, ne?

----------


## anima

Ne psujemo - jaako pazimo, ali meni se ponekad omakne je....   :Grin:   Inače, stvarno mi je to ružno i nije mi uopće slatko kad klinci psuju!
Netko je napomenuo, moji isto ne psuju, ali svekar ponekad   :Rolling Eyes:  
Valjda ne bu od njega to pokupila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tenshi

ja sam prije nego sam rodila keja bila pravi kocijas... ali to se naprosto reguliralo s njegovim dolaskom. ak mi pobjegne, uvijek se ispricam i naglasim da je to ruzno. on ne psuje, vise to koristi u igri, recimo kad se sudare dva autica i tako, a najsmjesnije je bilo kad je nacrtao auto i neke note, kao, netko pjevusi  iz auta(1.oblacic), kadli naleti na grbu na cesti i ta osoba kaze "j****ti!" (2.oblacic), a u 3.oblacicu i "pardon!"   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

*mama courage* pa ja sam priznala da mi se omakne   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Psujem gotovo jednako kao i kad je nema.
Ona se na to ne obazire niti koristi u svojemu govoru.

Sve zlo bilo u psovanju! 

(ne koristim psovke koje se dotiču ikoga, samo neutralne tipa je... u svim deklinacijama i agregatnim stanjima, sr..., piz....ja)...

----------


## vertex

> zasto pobogu  :shock: ???


Pa piše zašto. Postoje situacije kad mi savršeno pašu. Na primjer, ja ponekad zbog nečega "poludim", a rijetko, ali ipak mi se dogodi da zbog nečega baš pop****m pa je to izvjesna gradacija mog raspoloženja. Ili, nekad se ljudi razmeću ovim i onim, a jedanput godišnje naiđem na nakoga koji se baš k***i, i mužu ću to prepričati s upravo tim izrazom i taj će mu izraz odlično opisati ponašanje te osobe.

----------


## ninochka

psujem. dosta. nekad znam reći i "ajde Iane, hebemu sunce, požuri"   :Grin:  

uglavnom me ignorira, ako mu je smiješno  pa ponovi, ja se ispričam i kažem da neću više govoriti ružno (i masno slažem pritom)

što hoću reć..odrasli puše, piju, psuju i da life is a bitch. to ne znači da on to može i treba raditi. ja pred njim radim sve. i pijem kolu ponekad, a on zna da on ne smije jer to simply - nije za njega

----------


## aries24

to se zove bogatstvo jezika   :Grin:  

al ja sam u načelu ipak za siromašniju varijantu pred djecom   :Razz:

----------


## mama courage

potpisujem apricot i vertex

a kao i hana_sara poznam roditelje kojima je psovka bila slatka, da bi kasnije davali batine zbog nje. to mi je odvratno. i inace, ne ucim dijete necemu za sto bih ga kasnije kaznjavala.

moja mala je jednom u igri tako fino i socno bebi opsovala _.bem ti mater_...(psovku koju mi ne koristimo) to je bilo tako silovito, da je mm skocio koliko je bio zgrozen, ona se prestrasila i sebe, sto je to izgovorila i mm koji je reagirao i sva izbezumljena odmah dodala da vise nikad nece to reci. sto i nije.

e da.. netko spomenuo slovo R... moja ga je naucila u rijeci pRdi... i to bosanac koji pRdi... (misli na semsu tj. memu iz male klinike, u kojeg je zaljubljena)... ona nista ruzno ne vidi u tome (cak i sebe deklarira kao bosanca koji pRdi), a mi se vec bojimo da ce nas proglasiti rasistima, jer zna na po ulice reci: on je bosanac koji pRdi. da i jednom je nasem poznaniku (bosancu) to bila rekla. covjek joj to nije uzeo za zlo, al je bio malo zacudjen.   :Rolling Eyes: 




> pijem kolu ponekad


 :shock: ne samo sto citas petrin blog, nego i kolu pijes ? dzizus  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin: 

p.s. nadam se da nisam pomjesala nickove.

----------


## MalaSirena

Nekak sam spontano smanjila psovanje...barem do te mjere da mi psovke (j..i ga i sl.) nisu poštapalice (prije su me frendovi zabezeknuto gledali kad bih opsovala   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  ). Iz ove perspektive, kad dođemo do mojih staraca JA sam ta koja njih zabezeknuto gledam!!  :shock: 

MIšonja, srećom, za sad ne koristi ništa... tu i tam u igri ponovi riječi koje u prolazu pokupi iz razgovora pa tak i psovke, kaže ih par puta onak bezveze (sumnjam da mu to išta znači), mi ignoriramo i sve pet.

----------


## ninochka

> pijem kolu ponekad
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :shock: ne samo sto citas petrin blog, nego i kolu pijes ? dzizus  
> 
> p.s. nadam se da nisam pomjesala nickove.


nisi niš pomiješala. kriva sam ko grčka. još i psujem i povremeno pušim, a nekad i podivljam kad odem van i obločem se. e, da, i studirala sam s dotičnom gorespomentom

----------


## Bubica

Omakne nam se psovka i meni i MM-u. Omakne se povremeno i B, opomene on nas, opomenemo mi i njega, ne radimo veliku frku oko toga. 

Meni su ko klinki branili psovanje dok su roditelji psovali, upravo pod floskulom "to nije za djecu". naravno da nije imalo nikakvog efekta, tj. čim smo se izmakli iz kuće i brat i ja smo počeli psovati. Kada sam skuzila da mi je u nekim situacijama vrlo tesko kontrolirati se onda sam prestala i B oko toga dizati frku. 

Ono što mene puno vise smeta od jednog "j.... ga" jesu riječi tipa - budala, glupan, i sl. i te rijeci branim djetetu, isto tako, ja ih nikada ne koristim. Ja i brat smo ih kapom i šakom dijelili jedni drugima i čudili se zašto se roditelji pjene oko toga kada to nisu psovke :shock: . Danas mi takvi epiteti jako smetaju i njih stvarno branim djetetu.

----------


## Joe

Ja se pazim pred klincima. Kad mi izleti, Lucija mi prijekorno kaže "to je ružno".
Druga baka  :Grin:  (naravno, moja mama je prva baka) dosta psuje i kad bih joj to zabranila jadna žena bi samo šutila, toliko joj je bogat riječnik. Naravno od nje (ajde nekad i od mene, ja volim tu uzrečicu  :Embarassed:  ) je Lucija pokupila j*bi ga. Ja sam to skroz ignorirala. Jednom kad je bila mala, cca 18 mjeseci, igrala se sa teletubbiesima i sama za sebe rekla "j*bi ga Lala".   :Laughing:  Morala sam izletit iz sobe da me ne vidi kako se smijem.

----------


## Ivke

Imamo jednog susjeda koji obožava Jakova i kada ga ugleda samo mu tepa, nikoga više ne vidi ni čuje. Sve bi bilo OK da njegova tepanja nisu deminutivi masnih psovki, tipa p....matelina  :shock:  

MM i ja psujemo vrlo rijetko.

----------


## traktorka

Lagala bih kad bih rekla da ne psujem,pogotovo od kad Roko to ponavlja za mnom....

E sad , užasno sam se počela kontrolirati i zaista mi se vrlo rijetko omakne.Znam da je to užasno,ali jednostavno mi izleti i tu nema pomoći.
I mm-u se dogodi da opsuje,pogotovo kad igra PS 2   :Grin:  

Uglavnom,naravno da znam da je to odvratno ,ali se eto trudim to popraviti !!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zasto pobogu  :shock: ???
> 
> 
> Pa piše zašto. Postoje situacije kad mi savršeno pašu. Na primjer, ja ponekad zbog nečega "poludim", a rijetko, ali ipak mi se dogodi da zbog nečega baš pop****m pa je to izvjesna gradacija mog raspoloženja. Ili, nekad se ljudi razmeću ovim i onim, a jedanput godišnje naiđem na nakoga koji se baš k***i, i mužu ću to prepričati s upravo tim izrazom i taj će mu izraz odlično opisati ponašanje te osobe.


a vidis meni je to uvijek, cak i dok sam i sama koristila psovku kao gradaciju, bilo prvenstveno siromastvo jezika. po meni je fakat zalosno da jeziku starom, bogate povijesti kao sto je nas TREBA psovka da ga upotpuni.

----------


## Imga

psovala sam dosta, ali sam kad sam stvarno bila na rubu živaca. Tipa 'je*i ga, je*em mu mater, popi**it ću' ali je L. to odmah kad je progovorio i usvojio. Kad bi se, onako malen (oko 1,5 god), naljutio odmah bi rekao 'matej!' Srećom ga nitko baš nije previše kužio , ali jesam ja i baš mi je smetalo. Pa smo počeli s preodgojem i mame i sina. Odmah sam počela objašnjavati što se smije, a što ne smije govoriti. I sada zna pitati 'Jer se smije reći "ježi ga"?' Vjerujem da zna hrpu psovki jer ih čuje i u vrtiću i u parkiću i od baka i dide, ali isto tako ih uopće ne koristi. Eventualno ako je baš neka gadna psovka onda mi kaže "Onaj je striček reko nešto gadno. Ne mogu ti ni ponoviti."

A ja? Uspjela sam se tolko izdrilati da mi je doseg:
Miša mu pišavog.
Ajd u smokve!
Majčicu ti poljubim.
Bum znorela!!!

----------


## Riana

ne

----------


## Luna Rocco

Meni je psovanje odvratno i stvarno sam napredovala od faze srednje škole/faksa kad mi je svaka druga bila psovka.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ipak, i MD i ja još uvijek opsujemo u nekim stresnim situacijama (ja najčešće kad je neki Murphy, znate one situacije kad vam ništa ne ide od ruke i jedno sra... se lijepi na drugo...Onda poludim. I jako ružno opsujem. I MD isto tako. Definitivno ćemo poraditi na tome, voljela bih da uopće ne psujem i mislim da je to stvar navike i samokontrole.

----------


## Nea

Zna mi se nekad desiti, ne direktno djetetu nesto da opsujem, nego nesto me deseto iznervira, pa umjesto u sebi da lanem, lanem na glas. 

MM i kad je iznerviran ne psuje. 


Off topic. Luna, prekrasan ti je avatar   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

"sunce mu žarko", "miška mu poljubim" i slično mi služi za prijelazno razdoblje prije nego postanem totalna puritanka pred djetetom  :Grin:  

psujem kad sam ljuta i kad sam u društvu s ljudima koji psuju, a lada nije prisutna. e, onda si dam oduška  :Joggler:

----------


## Dalm@

Evo još nekih za prijelazno razdoblje, a koristi ih Fifi i ekipa: 
"Šašavih mi peteljki!", "S(i)vih mi prugica!", "Šarenih mi lončića!"...
 :Ups:

----------


## litala

potpisujem apri.

psujemo i mm i ja. on vise, uzastopnije i cesce od mene, ali to nije bitno.

ida je imala fazu kad je ponavljala (oko druge godine). proslo je.

noa zna da su to ruzne, bezvezne rijeci, izleti mu (njemu tek sad, oko cetiri i pol), kaze da ce se trudit da ne govori.

leo je tek naucio da se noa zove noa a ne ida   :Razz:   pa mu je psovanje jos daleko na horizontu  :Wink: 

ne radimo frku. objasnimo neprimjerenost (ima jos stvari koje nisu primjerene djeci a mi ih upraznjavamo - tata pivo, ja gazirano etc...) i isto kao bubica - puno jace reagiramo na - uvrede (glupane, budalo i slicno.)

----------


## Timmy

Kod nas u kuci tata je psovao, onako one dalmatinske kad se sveci skidaju s neba (i dan danas zna iako se maximalno kontrolira zbog L). Mama nikad, ali doslovno nikad nije povisila glas a kamoli opsovala. Ja sam tatino psovanje donjela kao kufer u prvi razred. Valjda su se djeca potuzila uciteljici da psujem i tada su mi roditelji pozvani na razgovor. Sjecam se kao danas da me uciteljica uopce tada nije kritizirala vec me zagrlila i rekla mi da me nije lijepo cuti i da ako sam ljuta da prije nego opsujem udahnem, izbrojim do deset i da ce me proci. Sjecam se i osjecaja nelagode dok je samnom razgovarala, valjda sam se posramila. Od tada se moj otac poceo korigirati, rekao mi je da to sto on radi je lose i da ce mu biti zao ako i ja ne prestanem psovati. Osim toga, sto i nije tema ali da dam ocu kredita, u to vrijeme kada sam krenula u skolu je i prestao pusiti iskljucivo zbog mene i brata.

Ja sam definitivno za opciju ne psovanja pred djecom pogotovo ako od njih ocekujemo da ne psuju. Mi u kuci ne psujemo, moj suprug nikad ne psuje i kod njega to kao opcija izrazavanje jednostavno ne postoji. U njegovoj se obitelji ne psuje i nikad nisam cula da je netko od njegovih opsovao. Kad sam se pocela zabavljati sa svojim suprugom morala sam se korigirati jer sam vidila da njemu i najmanje psovanje smeta, odvratno mu je. Ja znam s frendicama reci j... g. ili sr..e ali doma nema sanse.  Nekad mi dodje da doma opsujem ali sam jednostavno utrenirana da se tako ne izrazavam a ustrajna sam jer zaista smatram da psovati, pogotovo pred djecom, nije ok.

----------


## bebelina

moja mama nikad , ali bas nikad nije psovala, a otac po onu staru dalmatinsku za dobro jutro bi odma skinija sve svece. Braca ne bestimaju , ali ja da! Bem ti misa potopira!  mi je najdraza. MM psuje ko kocijas! Kaze to je normalno za trgovacku mornaricu .  :Smile:

----------


## Mony

A psujemo....  :/ 

Nismo bas happy s tim, al ponekad mi ko sto vertex kaze bas pase ta rijec da u potpunosti opise ono sto zelim rec   :Grin:   :Embarassed:  

Kako to prelazi na malog -->
ovisno u kojoj je fazi.  :Wink:  
U pocetku je ponavljao, a sada nas upozorava: Mama, zasto si to rekla, to nije pistojno   :Rolling Eyes:   :Heart:  
Sad psovke kupi iz vrtica, a to znamo jer su to one koje nikad nisu izasle iz nasih usta   :Grin:  

Ako ga ne upozorimo da kada opsuje da to ipak nije lijepo, onda ne reagiramo. Nikada nam nije bilo slatko, jer sam na vrijeme razmisljala o tim situacijama zacarnog kruga, kada se djetetu daje kriva informacija u ranom djetinjstvu, a kasnije to postaje nesto neprihvatljivo. Sto onda ocekivat od djeteta u tom trenutku, nego da mu roditelji bas ne budu dragi   :Grin:  

U svakom slucaju on zna da to nije bas lijepo, ponekad i samu sebe prekorim, a i MM, al je*iga tesko se kontrolirat bas uvijek   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> a vidis meni je to uvijek, cak i dok sam i sama koristila psovku kao gradaciju, bilo prvenstveno siromastvo jezika. po meni je fakat zalosno da jeziku starom, bogate povijesti kao sto je nas TREBA psovka da ga upotpuni.


Kad se netko k***i, onda se k***i. 
Koja bi riječ to značenje, po tebi, bolje dočarala? 
Pravi se važan?  :Coffee:

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam u skupini Apricot, litale i ostalih koji u globalu ne psuju, ali im u naletu emocija tu i tamo nesto izleti.   :Smile:  To nesto sto tu i tamo izleti isto nije upuceno nikome, nego su to neke neutralne psovke tipa: hebemu i sl. Moja djeca te stvari bas i ne pokupe. Cak me starija kcer ima obicaj upozoriti da sam rekla nesto sto nije ok. 
Sto se tice jezika i bogatstva, tj. siromastva, koliko god su psovke neprimjerene, one su dio svakog jezika, ne samo naseg. I nekako mi je pretjerano pricu o kvarenju jezika spominjati u ovom kontekstu. Osim toga, jako puno knjizevnih radova je "obogaceno" psovkama...to nije nesto svojstveno Hrvatima ili hrvatskom jeziku...to je nesto sto je jednostavno tako. Svidjalo se to nama ili ne.

----------


## lucky day

psujemo iako se trudimo da ne psujemo...
luka najvise! na 4 jezika, dapace!

kad je poceo ja sam smanjila ali on nije...

i onda dobijemo jos od bake na poklon iz hr FIFI - pa su i 'sasave peteljke' uletile...
sva sreca da luka nece s vasima u skolu jerbo bi me kamenovale...    :Grin:  

nego, moji su doma psovali a ja sam pocela, no kad sam krenula u skolu sam vidjela da to ne zelim raditi i da zelim biti dobra ucenica i streberica koju uciteljice vole i prestala sam...
moj brat, s druge strane - nije...

pa sam ponovno pocela kad me udario rokenrol...
ali ne u skoli...

u jednom trenu to postane stvarno stvar izbora i mislim da se nemamo sto brinuti...
mozda bi se ponekad trebale vise brinuti zbog same zabrinutosti...

ah u puzlastu mu puzlu  :Grin:

----------


## Makili

ja često koristim ove naše lokalne talijanštine tipa-orka pipa i orko kan(koji postane i ladro kad mi fali dužine u slučaju višeg stupnja iritacije) i to ne doživljavam kao psovke, i koje me u stvari spriječavaju da koristim one "prave".
M. to još ne oponaša,ali i da  počne nije mi drama,više bi zvučio kao neki stari dide...

----------


## jadranka605

o, da...psujemo (MM pogotovo, šta me, jelte, jako, smeta   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) najčešće u trenucima kad me nešto ne ide od ruke (npr. pravim kolač, a krema neće da se napravi) 
najčešće nadrapa miš   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a vidis meni je to uvijek, cak i dok sam i sama koristila psovku kao gradaciju, bilo prvenstveno siromastvo jezika. po meni je fakat zalosno da jeziku starom, bogate povijesti kao sto je nas TREBA psovka da ga upotpuni.
> 
> 
> Kad se netko k***i, onda se k***i. 
> Koja bi riječ to značenje, po tebi, bolje dočarala? 
> Pravi se važan?


ponasa se promiskuitetno, neprimjereno, odvratno? 

cak i ako doslovno radi to sto ti kazes, moze se reci "spava uokolo"   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> ponasa se promiskuitetno, neprimjereno, odvratno? 
> cak i ako doslovno radi to sto ti kazes, moze se reci "spava uokolo"


Hana_Sara, pa ti ni ne znaš što se krije iza tih zvjezdica!   :Laughing:  
Nema ni veze. 
Uglavnom, sve ponuđeno je promašaj. 
Za onoga tko se k***i, nema alternative.   :Grin:

----------


## summer

Hana_Sara   :Grin:  Pa ti uopce ne znas sto taj glagol znaci... I kao sto AdioMare kaze, ne znam ni koja bi ga pristojna rijec bolje docarala - vise u stilu pravi se vazan, 'brci' se, ali ono, na n-tu potenciju i uz ogromnu dozu iritacije. Ma k**** se!

Ja isto nisam od nekih psovki, muz isto - izleti nam ponekad j*** ga i izvedenice, ali suzdrzavat cu se pred malisom koliko mogu. Ja znam nekad socno opsovati kad sam ljuta na sudbinu (citaj, ne ide mi nesto od ruke), ali nista strasno. Shit i sra*e tu ni ne ubrajam - to po meni nisu psovke.

Moj otac i dan danas ne podnosi ni kad izustim sra*e - odmah ce me opomenuti da 'nije lipo cut' zensku koja psuje, i prilicno se slazem s njim. Povremeno isto ne vidim neku tragediju ako nam se koja i omakne.

----------


## summer

AdioMare   :Grin:  istovremeno...

----------


## Imga

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ponasa se promiskuitetno, neprimjereno, odvratno? 
> cak i ako doslovno radi to sto ti kazes, moze se reci "spava uokolo"  
> 
> 
> Hana_Sara, pa ti ni ne znaš što se krije iza tih zvjezdica!   
> Nema ni veze. 
> ...


Mooožda bi ponekad prošlo 'prese**va se', ali opet smo natrag kod psovke...  :Laughing:

----------


## Tanči

Znam upotrijebiti je** ga,popi**** ću,shit(ne sra*e,molim lijepo   :Laughing:  ) i tak,te nazovimo ih standardne podštapalice,iako se trudim da i to što manje.
Suprug uopće ne psuje,ni nikada nije,ni ne koristi ikakve ružne riječi osim isto shit i to je sve.Malena ne psuje,ne ponavlja ružne riječi kad čuje,al obavezno zna meni reći:mama,nemoj biti prosta,kad nešto izvalim    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ponasa se promiskuitetno, neprimjereno, odvratno? 
> cak i ako doslovno radi to sto ti kazes, moze se reci "spava uokolo"  
> 
> 
> Hana_Sara, pa ti ni ne znaš što se krije iza tih zvjezdica!   
> Nema ni veze. 
> ...


u moje vrijeme je jedna jako nepristojna rijec istog pocetnog slova i duzine bas to znacila... uglavnom, totalno se ne slazem. alternativa uvijek postoji, a uostalom! radije onda posegnite za stranim jezikom nego za psovkom hehe!

----------


## apricot

> Za onoga tko se k***i, nema alternative.


za krepat`!   :Laughing:   x 10000000

Moram priznati da meni psovke nisu tako strašna stvar  :/ 
Uvijek mi je bilo odvratno kada su djecu učili psovati, pa je to nekome bilo simpatično   :Mad:  
Ili kada bi se psovkama/ružnim riječima vrijeđalo nekoga osobno...

Ali kad uletim u kuću i kažem da sam p....dila od prometa, onda je to stvarno samo jezična figura i zapravo najviši stupanj gradacije riječi/fraze "podivljati", "poludjeti", "uzrujati se", "naljutiti se", "biti izvan sebe"...
ah, eto kako jedna riječ (pa čak i prilično prosta), zapravo obuhvati sve nabrojane.
Nije da se time ponosim, ali ne pravim od toga big deal...

Sigurna sam da moje dijete neće psovati...

----------


## Nikina mama

Ne i nije mi nimalo slatko ili simpaticno kada mala djeca psuju! :/

----------


## marta

mene Lovro svako malo pita, mama, kako se ono lijepo kaze, zafrkavati ili zajeb..ati?_  

meni izleti povremeno. muzu cesce. a njegovom bratu  :shock: sta taj odvratno psuje...._

----------


## tanja_b

Ovaj topic prepun je zvjezdica   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za onoga tko se k***i, nema alternative.  
> 
> 
> za krepat`!    x 10000000
> 
> Moram priznati da meni psovke nisu tako strašna stvar  :/ 
> ...


heh po ovom ispada da je to ustvari bogatstvo jezika a ne siromaštvo   :Laughing:  

a za kurčenje svaka čast, ono stvarno nema alternative!   :Laughing:  


A sad malo ja - psujem, rijetko i ne baš ljigavo, ali ovako kako Apricot opisuje da. I nije mi to nešto čemu pridajem značaj. Ali priznajem da neki ljudi stvarno ružno psuju i stvarno su to najčešće oni kojima je vokabular siromašan.

I još jedna mala opaska: dolazim iz jedne jako fine, doktorske familije, starce nikad, ali nikad nisam čula da su opsovali tijekom svog djetinjstva. Pa opet eto ja psujem   :Grin:   mislim da je moja poanta jasna

----------


## jadranka605

eh, vidi ovo ... za tu riječ na *K* svi meću neke zvjezdice i tako to, a Sun je mrtvo ladno napiše   :Laughing:  
Sun  8)

----------


## iridana2666

Psujemo...ja manje, MM malo više...u tim momentima nas nije briga jesu li djec oko nas ili ne, jesu li čula ili nisu, a ona te iste psovke ignoriaju i još ih nijednom nismo čuli da psuju.
Ja sam iz familije gdje se nikad ije povisivao ton, a kamoli psovanje pa sam čisti dokaz da odgoj čini puno, ali ne i sve!

----------


## Sun

još sam zaboravila reći baš to kako mi je totalno bezveze i neshvatljivo kad netko napiše ježi ga ili hebi ga i sli. To baš nikako ne kužim: svi znamo o čemu se radi ali smo kao jako fini ili što?nepismeni svakako   :Razz:  Ono - ili reci ili nemoj, a ne tu neke izvedenice beznačajne. Najdefektnije mi je kad to vidim kao titl nekog filma, bljuje mi se odmah..

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Psujem, dosta često, MM rjeđe, on uglavnom u autu, ali onda bude sočno.
Kad opsujemo pred Vanjom kažemo da je to ružno, ali da smo se iznervirali.
Vanja je nekoliko puta ponovila za nama, mi smo ignorirali, i ona je prestala.

----------


## Emy77

E i ja znam psovati...pokusavam stvarno to promjeniti jer mi je odvratno...da ne pricam kako mi nije ni malo slatko kad djeca psuju.

Najgluplje mi je da MM isto zna opsovati na hrvatskom (on je nizozemac) :? ...

----------


## kraljica85

pokušavamo ne psovati... izbacili smo pse i matere, svece i ekipu nismo nikad ni upotrebljavali. ali zato imamo "u pi*du strininu" i "**bem mu miša dok piša". i to podosta povišenim tonom, a ne onako milo i lijepo. 
Jani ne psuje, ako nekoga i čuje ispravlja da nije lijepo. jedno vrijeme je nešto kao pokušavao, pa smo ga pitali što mu to znači. nije znao objasniti pa je izgubio volju za psovanjem...

ove spike s peteljkama, lončićima i tustim mušicama nikako ne mogu upotrijebiti u danom momentu jer bi samo još jače poludjela. te riječi nikako ne mogu smanjiti pritisak u mojoj glavi. dok zlostavljanje miša koji obavlja svoje na wc-u rješava problem.   :Grin:  ako sam stvarno ljuta ponovim još koji put na kraju "da mu je*em". ako postoji potreba za višestrukim ponavljanjem navedene rečenice, pokušavam ponavljati u sebi. makar da i Janko sluša, sigurno mu ne bi naštetilo. pa i mame ponekad popucaju po šavovima... ne živimo u Disneylandu.

----------


## mama courage

> ježi ga ili hebi ga i sli. To baš nikako ne kužim: svi znamo o čemu se radi ali smo kao jako fini ili što?nepismeni svakako


i ja na ovo pop***    :Laughing:  kad mi se netko pocne prese*** pa umjesto *ebemu napise hebemu. ma sto se kur*** s tim "h", *ebemti sve zvijezdice po spisku   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 




> Ono - ili reci ili nemoj, a ne tu neke izvedenice beznačajne


potpisujem.

----------


## ninochka

ja pišem hebemu jer mi pravu, iskonsku stvar pretvara u $%&$

----------


## mama courage

> ja pišem hebemu jer mi pravu, iskonsku stvar pretvara u $%&$


u dollare... kud ces bolje   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

ja psujem do j***. nazalost. imam problem s izrazavanjem agresije pa je to to. ja sam pasivni agresivac koji psuje. a svaka druga mi je j***te. 
bacam se na taktiku da promijenim stanje u glavi, da postanem sretna, samouvjerena i da imam kontrolu nad svojim zivotom. valjda ce psovke onda prestati.
nadam se da prve rijeci mog klica nece biti "u pi*ku matejinu", "k***c" ili vec navedeni "j***te". :/

----------


## Hana_Sara

meni ovo sa gradacijom i psovanjem nikako ne sjeda... zvuci mi uzasno balkanski i vrijeda jezik kao takav. vulgarnost nije konacni stupanj izrazajnosti... ona je jednostavno ne poznavanje drukcijih mogucnosti jezika. sad sam navalila kao pravi lingvist   :Grin:  ... profesionalna deformacija   :Razz:

----------


## ninochka

hana_sara to je jednostavno uznapredovala gradacija. kao poboljšana verzija

glup, gluplji, najgluplji. i točka. po lingvistima nema više. e, al sad tu stupa na snagu glup ko ku..c   :Grin:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> hana_sara to je jednostavno uznapredovala gradacija. kao poboljšana verzija
> 
> glup, gluplji, najgluplji. i točka. po lingvistima nema više. e, al sad tu stupa na snagu glup ko ku..c


upravo s ovim poboljsana se nikako ne slazem. ja bi rekla povulgarena. obljutavljena. etc.

----------


## ninochka

jasno mi je što misliš. al opet je bolja jer mi iza najgluplji fali nešto čega neam. pa sad ima.

bolja, finija, pristojnija, uljuđenija verzija bi bila?

----------


## Mukica

> ja pišem hebemu jer mi pravu, iskonsku stvar pretvara u $%&$


tak i ja   :Grin:  
jebiga

----------


## Mukica

*****
jebiga
*****u
pizdarija
*****

nina, evo test.. ne pretvara u $%&$ nego u (gruba rijec)  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Zato napišete riječ s točkicom.

Sra.nje
Jeb.i ga

 :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

Jednog dana je Tin počeo trčat okolo i vikat "Pi*ku matinu, pi*ku matinu!"

Svi smo se pogledavali i pitali jedan drugog: "Od koga je to samo čuo?"

A u sebi mislili: "A joj meni neki dan izletilo, al neću da drugi znaju!"

Točno im u očima vidim.

 :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

sjecam se da sam jednom citala brigu jedne forumasice, ciji je sin u vrticu "pocastio" vrtickog druga rijecju koja oznacava jednu nacionalnost. i svi u obitelji bijahu zgrozeni odakle malom ta rijec u negativnoj konotaciji... dok im mali sam nije priznao da je tu rijec u tom negativnom kontekstu cuo od nikog drugog do - svojih roditelja.  :/

----------


## apricot

> glup, gluplji, najgluplji. i točka. po lingvistima nema više. e, al sad tu stupa na snagu glup ko ku..c


ninochka, sad mi je dan veseliji nego što je ikako mogao biti: ako me itko na primopredaju vidi da bezrazložno umirem od smijeha... ovo je razlog.

hana_sara, nisam sigurna da se radi o bogatstvu/siromaštvu vokabulara...
htjeli mi to ili ne (a ne bih ti se petljala u struku, svakako si tu jača), i psovka je skup slova, odnosno glasova.
I kao takva je sastavni dio jezika, sa ružnijom konotacijom.
Ali, još jedna u nizu riječi koje nešto označavaju.
Ja ne psujem iskonski i spontano, ja tu riječ odaberem jer mi je u tom trenutku prikladna/odlično zvuči/odražava i psihičko stanje.

Pretpostavljam da si ovdje završila lingvistiku/književnost/štoveć...
Pa se vjerojatno sjećaš kako se uvijek govorilo kako u našem jeziku jednostavno nema dovoljno riječi koje bi opisivale neke fraze.
Npr. "leptirići u trbuhu" (uvijek se to spominje, pa ću i ja).
Isto tako, ne postoji adekvatnja riječe koja bi zamijenila kur..nje.
Jednostavno je nema, a da bi tako zorno prikazala upravo ono što opisuje.

Pa neću valjda reći "hjglfeuič" kada to ne znači ništa.

Eh, sada ispada da ja branim psovanje, a zapravo sam protiv toga   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Ninochka  :Grin:   I meni si uljepsala dan.

----------


## Linda

Mrzim psovanje, ali, nažalost, nisam nepsovač. 
Pred djecom se maksimalno kontroliram, ali lagala bih kad bih rekla da nisu nikad čule nijednu psovku u našoj kući. Posramljeno moram priznati da je većinu psovki koje (Megi) zna, čula upravo od nas- ali, koristim svaku priliku da naglasim kako je to ružno i da sam pogriješila i da mi je žao što sam rekla ružnu riječ. Na sreću, Megica je prilično nezainteresirana za psovanje i jako mi je drago da je tako. Često upravo ona ukori mene ili mm-a (njega češće) po tom pitanju i tad mi baš bude koma.

----------


## ms. ivy

joj, ninochka   :Laughing:

----------


## MalaSirena

> jasno mi je što misliš. al opet je bolja jer mi iza najgluplji fali nešto čega neam. pa sad ima.
> 
> bolja, finija, pristojnija, uljuđenija verzija bi bila?


  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## MalaSirena

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jasno mi je što misliš. al opet je bolja jer mi iza najgluplji fali nešto čega neam. pa sad ima.
> 
> bolja, finija, pristojnija, uljuđenija verzija bi bila?


Krivu stvar sam kvotala  :Embarassed:  , treba ovo: 




> glup, gluplji, najgluplji. i točka. po lingvistima nema više. e, al sad tu stupa na snagu glup ko ku..c

----------


## fegusti

> Ali kad uletim u kuću i kažem da sam p....dila od prometa, onda je to stvarno samo jezična figura i zapravo najviši stupanj gradacije riječi/fraze "podivljati", "poludjeti", "uzrujati se", "naljutiti se", "biti izvan sebe"...
> ah, eto kako jedna riječ (pa čak i prilično prosta), zapravo obuhvati sve nabrojane....


baš tako. ne možeš izraziti ljutnju u punoj snazi ako kažeš rečenicu od 10 riječi jer dok je izgovoriš ode bijes u vjetar.
e da, i meni s poganog jezika svašta izleti u tim trenucima.

----------


## litala

ninochka -   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  bolju nisam davno cula - svaka cast!

a kad sam bila mladja, sjecam se da je postojala pricica koju smo prepricavali a koja se sastojala od sve nekih * rijeci, a opet si tocno znao o cemu se radi... (u stilu: sreli pun ku.rac pic.ki i odje.bali nekog... ne sjecam se vise detalja  :Wink: )

----------


## sanja74

Vrlo rijetko, ali izleti nam.. 

ALI.. K. odmah (nakratko) pokupi..
Baki je neki dan izletila psovka.. i kasnije K- papa sladoled, kapne joj na hlače, ona to razmaže rukicom (kakti obriše) i ponovo psovku. Nije ju baš najbolje interpretirala, a mi se nismo potrudili pomoći joj..

Psovke mi ne spadaju u kategoriju "strašno nešto". Barem ne u količini i izričaju kojim baratam njima..

----------


## Timmy

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> glup, gluplji, najgluplji. i točka. po lingvistima nema više. e, al sad tu stupa na snagu glup ko ku..c  
> 
> 
> ninochka, sad mi je dan veseliji nego što je ikako mogao biti: ako me itko na primopredaju vidi da bezrazložno umirem od smijeha... ovo je razlog.
> 
> hana_sara, nisam sigurna da se radi o bogatstvu/siromaštvu vokabulara...
> ...



Meni osobno malo od gore navedenog drzi vodu i za svaku od ranije spomenutih psovki koje su nekome prikladne, odlicno zvuce ili u tom trenutku odrazavaju psihicko stanje mi je palo na pamet dovoljno drugih koje bi velikom broju  ljudi bile adekvatne za opis nekoga ili necega. Ovo "odlicno zvuce" je diskutabilno, ono sto nekome odlicno zvuci drugome je totalno odbojno. 

Apri, ranije si spomenula da si sigurna da tvoje dijete nece psovati. Odakle takva sigurnost i iskljucivost? Ni u kojem slucaju nemoj pomisliti da ovim pitanjem preispitujem tvoje roditeljstvo (samo napomena jer vec vidim u kojem smjeru ovo moze krenuti) vec me zaista zanima na temelju cega si tako sigurna da tvoje dijete nikad nece psovati? Sun gore pise, odgojena je u finoj nepsovackoj familiji pa joj se omakne. Ja sam odgojena uz psovackog oca pa ne psujem. Ne znam hoce li moje dijete psovati, a i ako bude psovala to nece ponjeti iz kuce. Pokusat cu je rijecju i djelom nauciti da psovanje nije u redu. Prijatelje, zivotne trendove, vanjske utjecaje joj ne mogu birati. Mogu je usmjeriti ali joj necu (niti zelim) kontrolirati zivot.  

Najvaznije je da svojoj djeci budemo dobri modeli koliko god mozemo biti i koliko znamo, svatko na svoj nacin.

----------


## sandraf

mi ne psujemo, ali nedavno sam se spekla na pecnici i onako refleksno procijedila: "je-bem-ti!".

ona je stajala par metara od mene, dosla sa zabrinutim izrazom jer je vidjela da ja gladim podlakticu i upitala: "je-ben-ti?" (u stilu: mamice moja draga, buba li te?)

poslije toga je vise-manje cijeli dan ponavljala "je-ben-ti", cak je i pjevusila ta tri sloga. mi nismo reagirali.

----------


## Timmy

Ispricavam se na ponavljanu paragrafa ali sam izostavila par rijeci koje totalno mijenju kontekst, evo idem iznova  a izostavljene rijecu su napisanje velikim slovima (e bas sam ga zakomplicirala) :Razz:  : 

Meni osobno malo od gore navedenog drzi vodu i za svaku od ranije spomenutih psovki koje su nekome prikladne, odlicno zvuce ili u tom trenutku odrazavaju psihicko stanje mi je palo na pamet dovoljno drugih PRISTOJNIJIH RIJECI I IZRAZA koje bi velikom broju ljudi bile adekvatne za opis nekoga ili necega. Ovo "odlicno zvuce" je diskutabilno, ono sto nekome odlicno zvuci drugome je totalno odbojno.

----------


## ninochka

> Ispricavam se na ponavljanu paragrafa ali sam izostavila par rijeci koje totalno mijenju kontekst, evo idem iznova  a izostavljene rijecu su napisanje velikim slovima (e bas sam ga zakomplicirala) : 
> 
> Meni osobno malo od gore navedenog drzi vodu i za svaku od ranije spomenutih psovki koje su nekome prikladne, odlicno zvuce ili u tom trenutku odrazavaju psihicko stanje mi je palo na pamet dovoljno drugih PRISTOJNIJIH RIJECI I IZRAZA koje bi velikom broju ljudi bile adekvatne za opis nekoga ili necega. Ovo "odlicno zvuce" je diskutabilno, ono sto nekome odlicno zvuci drugome je totalno odbojno.


ok, al ja se stvarno ne zaj.ebavam   :Grin:  kad pitam što ide iza najgluplji ako ne ovo što sam napisala?  ako ne drži vodu, reci što je tebi u konkretnom primjeru palo na pamet?

----------


## flower

ja znam opsovati, rudim se ne pred njom i ne precesto, isto tako i mm.

srecom pa joj se rijetko omakne, stvarno rijetko i ono   :Laughing:  uvijek pogodi kad...

----------


## Timmy

Cekaj da se sjetim, a evo ga, rekla bih da je netko "nevjerovatno glup". Je li drzi vodu   :Razz:    ?

----------


## ninochka

timmy li-la. glup ko k. je opet jače   :Laughing:

----------


## Sun

a ninocka glup u p.m.?   :Laughing:

----------


## Timmy

cekaj sad, a ovo: glup je ko tava!! ovo je toliko old fashion ali morala sam ponudit kao opciju   :Laughing:  .

----------


## mama courage

osim sa rijecju kur(zvijezdice)enje, meni je tako i sa rijecju nadr(zvijezdice)an... tesko bih u toj sekundi mogla opisati necije raspolozenje vjernije nego na ovaj nacin.

----------


## ninochka

> cekaj sad, a ovo: glup je ko tava!! ovo je toliko old fashion ali morala sam ponudit kao opciju   .


može   :Love:  vidimk da se trudiš. al tave su goli ku.ac naspram ku.ca

 :Laughing:  

evo, neću više obećavam 

mc. upravo tako. koja je alternativa nervozan? pa to je understatement stoljeća

----------


## Timmy

Ajme MC, meni je ova druga grozota. Toliko je u upotrebi da je postala dio normalnog vokabulara a meni stvarno para usi. Ma ne znam, mislim da to sto nekome neka rijec predstavlja autentican prikaz stanja ili stvari ne bi trebalo biti i propusnica za upotrebu.

----------


## Timmy

curke, nemojmo vise please, previse je i za one prave beshtimadure, ne znam kako nas jos nisu zakljucali.

----------


## AdioMare

> ona je stajala par metara od mene, dosla sa zabrinutim izrazom jer je vidjela da ja gladim podlakticu i upitala: *"je-ben-ti?"* (*u stilu: mamice moja draga, buba li te*?)


Rastop...  :Heart:  
Samo, mama, daj molim te pričaj kineski. Hrvatski te ne razumijem!  :Laughing:

----------


## seni

> osim sa rijecju kur(zvijezdice)enje, meni je tako i sa rijecju nadr(zvijezdice)an... tesko bih u toj sekundi mogla opisati necije raspolozenje vjernije nego na ovaj nacin.


nabrijan?   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> nabrijan?


... dobro, ali nabrijan u negativnom kontekstu?
Mislim, ispada da je u Lijepoj našoj potrebna sva moguća koncentracija negativnih emocija u jednoj riječi da bi se uopće dovoljno dobro izjasnio  :Rolling Eyes:  
Dakle,
Pitanje za ninochku i društvo:
Kako bi u jednoj riječi rekla da si sretna da sretnija ne možeš biti? Ono, ful pozitivno nabrijana?  :Grin:

----------


## sandraf

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nabrijan?  
> 
> 
> ... dobro, ali nabrijan u negativnom kontekstu?
> Mislim, ispada da je u Lijepoj našoj potrebna sva moguća koncentracija negativnih emocija u jednoj riječi da bi se uopće dovoljno dobro izjasnio  
> Dakle,
> ...


sretna ko nova godina?

sretna ko guzica?

sretna ko đapić na obrani magisterija?

----------


## seni

adio mare, znam, znam.

nabrijan moze biti i pozitivno i negativno   :Smile:   odmah mi je bilo jasno da to nije pravi pandan nadr...om.

ali cudoreda radi...   :Grin:

----------


## seni

lebdeca?

----------


## ninochka

sretna ko malo dijete 

mada ne kužim pitanje..

----------


## AdioMare

> sretna ko malo dijete 
> mada ne kužim pitanje..


Mislila sam da ćeš u izreći nešto u svom stilu, ali s kontra emocijama npr. sretna u pm na kvadrat   :Laughing:  
Očito je da si fakat blažena kad si sretna  :Kiss:

----------


## aleta

misliš - hepi?

----------


## TeinaMama

Mi ne psujemo pred djecom i ne psujemo uopće. 

Nedavno sam bila kod frendice i ona ovak priča sa svojim nećakom:
On njoj veli: "Teta ti si k***c"
Ona njemu veli: "Ne ja sam žensko, ja sam ti p***a"
On veli: "Onda si p***a"
A ona njemu: "A ti si k***c"
Dijete ima 2 godine i njima je takav razgorvor taaak foraaa :shock: 
Ja sam ljudi moji skoro u nesvjest pala.

----------


## mama courage

sad im je fora... a kad bude imao pet godina i tako razgovarao sa svojom tetom, dobit ce po zubima. vec vidjeno.

----------


## Mony

> Sun gore pise, odgojena je u finoj nepsovackoj familiji pa joj se omakne. Ja sam odgojena uz psovackog oca pa ne psujem.




Eto zakljucka ovog topica:

ljudi, psujte, da nam djeca ne psuju   :Laughing:   :Grin:  [/quote]

----------


## kloklo

> sretna ko đapić na obrani magisterija?


Rikavam   :Laughing:

----------


## Timmy

> Timmy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Sun gore pise, odgojena je u finoj nepsovackoj familiji pa joj se omakne. Ja sam odgojena uz psovackog oca pa ne psujem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eto zakljucka ovog topica:
> ...


[/quote]

Mony, izvukla si recenicu iz konteksta i los ti je zakljucak   :Razz:  .

----------


## Anita-AZ

> potpisujem apri.
> 
> psujemo i mm i ja. on vise, uzastopnije i cesce od mene, ali to nije bitno.
> 
> ida je imala fazu kad je ponavljala (oko druge godine). proslo je.
> 
> noa zna da su to ruzne, bezvezne rijeci, izleti mu (njemu tek sad, oko cetiri i pol), kaze da ce se trudit da ne govori.
> 
> leo je tek naucio da se noa zove noa a ne ida    pa mu je psovanje jos daleko na horizontu 
> ...


Mi ovako. Također, moram zamjetiti da moja Omi nikad nije psovala, no u posljednje vrijeme je počela i to psovke koje je naučila iz škole. No, jednim razgovorom to smo rješili u trenu.

Mogla bi se odreći svih psovki osim hebiga... za nju jednostavno ne postoji adekvatan alternativni termin!   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

Timmyyyyyyyyy, 
(to ja vičem zato što me dugo nije bilo, pa da te dozovem odozgo)...

Kad kažem da neće psovati, mislim ono... da neće nekog tjerati u materinu, da neće psovati svece ili bilo koga vrijeđati...

Ali, ako kaže da ju je profesor na faksu za...avao zbog toga i toga... neću se sekirati... To mi i nije psovka.

----------


## Hana_Sara

slazem se u svemu sa Timmy   :Love:  

a to da nam psovke obogacuju jezik i da kad nema sta drugo , treba brze bolje posegnuti za njima radi izrazajnosti, to me jednostavno receno bas zalosti   :Sad:  . recimo, kad pogledate neki film na tvu ili u kinu koji je PG13 pa nema psovki, jel vam jako fale? ili su ljudi koji pisu te scenarije toliko elokventni da njihovo ne upotrebljavanje istih niti ne skuzite? sve je stvar izbora, kontrole, odgoja i pristojnosti. 

meni iskreno UOPCE ne fale psovke. niti kad sam jako ljuta, niti kad sam jako sretna, niti pri opisima. jednostavno upotpunjujem vokabular na druge nacine, a tome ucim i djecu.

----------


## Timmy

Apri, vidim ja da te nema danas a ovdje se pusi sve u 16. 

E sad, sto je psovka a sto nije, o tome bi mogle satima. Ali ako je u pitanju neuvidjavni profesor i omakne se, i ja se ne bih sekirala  8) .

----------


## AdioMare

> Ali ako je u pitanju neuvidjavni profesor i omakne se, i ja se ne bih sekirala  8) .


Uf, što će sada Hana_Sara na ovo? 
Ti si joj do 20:21 bila uzdanica!  :Grin:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Timmy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali ako je u pitanju neuvidjavni profesor i omakne se, i ja se ne bih sekirala  8) .
> 
> 
> Uf, što će sada Hana_Sara na ovo? 
> Ti si joj do 20:21 bila uzdanica!


opce nije stvar u sekiranju   :Razz:  . ja se ne sekiram niti na teze psovke, ali mi se.... ne znam, gade, odbojne su mi, nepotrebne? 

btw, sto se tice zaje...., postoji jedna slicna rijec koja je proizasla iz ove, a da to danas vise nitko niti ne percipira: zezanje. apsolutno isti korijen, ali je usla u jezik i sad vise nije prosta. a i znacenje joj se dosta izmijenilo.

nesto kao i "Bog" i "bok", dvije razlicite stvari iz istog korijena...

ah sto nam je jezik lijep   :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

> ah sto nam je jezik lijep


Ah, što volim kada se na kraju svi lijepo složimo!  :Smile:

----------


## Timmy

> Timmy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali ako je u pitanju neuvidjavni profesor i omakne se, i ja se ne bih sekirala  8) .
> 
> 
> Uf, što će sada Hana_Sara na ovo? 
> Ti si joj do 20:21 bila uzdanica!


O Hana_Sara jaranice, jaranice smo mi,
Nedaj nedaj jednoj zeni da nas zavadi   :Grin:  .  (Ostatak pjesme sam zaboravila ali bitno je da je refren tu!)

Laku noc svim psovacicama, polupsovacicama i nepsovacicama i da nam djeca veceras mirno spavaju, a i mi neispavana druzina.

----------


## Sun

> Laku noc svim psovacicama, polupsovacicama i nepsovacicama i da nam djeca veceras mirno spavaju, a i mi neispavana druzina.


eh, riječi ti se pozlatile!
 :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ah sto nam je jezik lijep  
> 
> 
> Ah, što volim kada se na kraju svi lijepo složimo!


i ja   :Grin:  


HAPPY END   :Razz:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Timmy prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

laku noc Timmy!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

U srednjoj školi sam imala genijalnu profesoricu hrvatskog, ono prava profesorica, od početka do kraja sata se maximalno trudila usaditi nam ljubav prema književnosti, onda sam mislila da nas maltretira sa lektirom, jer smo 1 tjedan morali pročitati Anu Karenjinu, već idući Idiota.
I uz to što je bila genijalna profesorica bila je i prava gospođa, dotjerana, ma dama.
Priča s razlogom počinje od Turaka jer na jednom satu nam je govorila o psovkama i ispričala sljedeću anegdotu

Vozi se čovjek tramvajem i psuje li ga psuje, a u pi..u materinu, a u pi..u materinu...
I sad ljudi oko njega gledaju , dok mu se jedan gospodin ne obrati i kaže oprostite mladi gospodine, ali ovo nema smisla, tako psovati, pa tu ima djece, žena...
Kaže čovjek ma pustite me, kako neću psovati, idem iz rodilišta, žena mi rodila dijete
Kažu mu ljudi čovječe pa to je super, to je divno, za veselit se, a ne za psovati
A tip kaže pa kako neću psovati, ja bijel, žena bijela, dijete crno
A cijeli tramvaj u glas: a u pi..u materinu

Mi u razredu ostali ko pegle, tako nešto nismo od te profesorice očekivali.
A ona je rekla da nije pobornik psovanja, ali da i psovka ima nekad svoje mjesto u životu

----------


## iri

vidim da nitko od vas i vasih ne psuje u kući. kod mene je nažalost drugačiji slučaj, naime moj muž psuje ko pas i to one krvave i odurne psovke od kojih se ja sa svojih 30 godina naježim!!! i to psuje zbog svega i svačega. imamo dijete od 10 mjeseci i jako se bojim što će sve pokupit i kako ću odgojit svoje dijete. inače razmišljam o razvodu, a ovim ste me potaknule da i o ovome razmišljam kao o 1 od razloga.

----------


## lucky day

sestra moje bake je imala slicnu situaciju sa svojim muzem. i rekla mi je da je to ovako rijesila: 
u doba kad je ona bila mlada nije bilo lijepo da zena psuje - stvarno, bila je to sablazan - ruralna sredina, izrazito katolicka i srednja niza klasa  :Grin:    - a muskarci su psovali cesce nego rjedje, pogotovo u birtijama...
i tako je on psovao, psovao - a ona sutila i trpila dok joj nije pala na pamet jedna mudra (u ono doba zene nisu ostavljale svoje muzeve zbog puno gorih stvari, katastrofa jedna sto sam sve cula  :Sad:  al sam cula i zanimljive nacine na koje su se snalazile, cak i lovu zaradjivale no to je druga prica)... 
uglavnom - rekla mu je: 'cuj, znas sto mi se pocelo dogadjati u poslijednje vrijeme? svaki put kad ti opsujes - ja u sebi, protiv svoje volje, ponovim... jednostvano mi se pocelo usadjivati u glavu... ali ne samo to: opsujem ja u sebi i onako kad mi nesto ne ide po volji, kad mi nesto ispadne, kad me djeca razljute.... 
i to sve cesce i cesce - jednom mi cak pred djecom izletilo na glas... a zamisli da mi izleti pred ljudima, na ulici??? (_a sto ce selo reci je bilo najjaci argument za mnogo toga, jer kad u crkvi krenu tracevi o tebi - gotov si_  :Rolling Eyes:  )
nemoj to, molim te, raditi - ako ne zelis sramotu na nasoj obitelji i da svi znaju da ti zena tako jako psuje. a onda je samo pitanje vremena kad ce i djeca.'
i lik pao na foru... 8)

----------


## buca

kod nas se psuje, ja manje i trudim se sve manje i tiše, ali MM...  :Rolling Eyes:  
a u stanju općeg ludila si ne mogu zamisliti da izgovorim naglas nešto poput  'šarenih lončića' ili 'peteljki'. nije mi u prirodi. moram reći onak kak je.

----------


## snorki

> Ja sam u skupini Apricot, litale i ostalih koji u globalu ne psuju, ali im u naletu emocija tu i tamo nesto izleti.   To nesto sto tu i tamo izleti isto nije upuceno nikome, nego su to neke neutralne psovke tipa: hebemu i sl. Moja djeca te stvari bas i ne pokupe. Cak me starija kcer ima obicaj upozoriti da sam rekla nesto sto nije ok. 
> Sto se tice jezika i bogatstva, tj. siromastva, koliko god su psovke neprimjerene, one su dio svakog jezika, ne samo naseg. I nekako mi je pretjerano pricu o kvarenju jezika spominjati u ovom kontekstu. Osim toga, jako puno knjizevnih radova je "obogaceno" psovkama...to nije nesto svojstveno Hrvatima ili hrvatskom jeziku...to je nesto sto je jednostavno tako. Svidjalo se to nama ili ne.


ovo potpisujem od A-Z  :Grin:  
ja zaista neke situacije jedino mogu posvkom opisat  :Grin:  
ne psujem Boga, Sunce, hljeb... to mi je tako odvratno  :Rolling Eyes:  , ali su mi neke psovke poput hebem mu, majku mu  :Rolling Eyes:  , sr...e.... u svakodnevnom rijecniku 8) 
Hebi ga, ja sam Bosanka :D

----------


## Moover

Kad netko kaže jeb.mti, onda je seljačina. 
Kad netko kaže hebemti, onda je to slatko.  :Smile: 

Inače, većina stvari koje izgovorim svom malom mišu su psovke... al one male, slatke, tipa "hebem ti majku" (naravno da je mama u blizini i sluša) ili "mater ti hebem"... Ali to je sve dobronamjerno, više spika nego psovanje, nikako iz ljutnje.... mali je (6 tjedana), pa kad ga nosam na prsima, kad više nemam inspiracije pričati, izvadim spisak i počnem mu sve po spisku...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## flower

zezas se, zar ne?

----------


## Imga

ma, *flower*, pusti ga, on ti voli kuhat frku... 




> kad više nemam inspiracije pričati, izvadim spisak i počnem mu sve po spisku...


  :Laughing:

----------


## Maslačkica

> drage moje, nemojte previse brinuti ni o drustvu, ni o vrticu ni o skoli... ono GLAVNO , i sto se tice psovki i ponasanja djeca stvarno kupe od doma i skladno formiraju stavove o istom. tako da, samo uporno bez psovki i isplatit ce se


Hmmmm..... moja mama nije nikada psovala, niti sestra...tata, nekad i nekad, a jaaaaaa - pravi kočijaš! Ulično dijete...

----------


## Aljaska

Da, omakne mi se tu i tamo 8) . 
Ne, ne sviđa mi se to  :Mad:  . 
Da, naravno mala je ko papigica odmah usnimila to što nije trebalo (_ebetu matet)  :Embarassed:   i MM je odmah uputio jezikovu juhu na moju adresu  :shock:  :Embarassed:  . Sasvim zasluženo.

----------


## iri

nemoj to, molim te, raditi - ako ne zelis sramotu na nasoj obitelji i da svi znaju da ti zena tako jako psuje. a onda je samo pitanje vremena kad ce i djeca.'
i lik pao na foru... 


super je to smišljeno ali to nažalost ne pali u ova naša današnja vremena, treba smislit neke nove načine!!
ako se sjetiš još kojeg, molim te javi mi !!!

----------


## frenki26

LD, super priča... zvuči mi kao nešto ispalo iz Malog mista...

Ja osobno nisam neki strašan psovač i izleti mi stvarno samo u izuzetnim situacijama, no više me muči MM, dalmatinac, kojemu su psovke poštapalice, tako duboko uvučene u njegov izričaj da me to zaista brune. Otkad se Fran rodio dosta je poradio na tome i situacija je nešto bolja...
Ali njegovi starci na selu u Dalmaciji, a i svi susjedi i ljudi koji im prolaze kroz njihovu kuću su katastrofa   :No:  ... Što sve tim ljudima, djeci izađe iz usta, nekad mi jednostavno dođe da usred nedjeljnog ručka ustanem i viknem da NISU NORMALNI, da JEL ONI ČUJU SEBE... ali to ne učinim već samo šutim i trpim... a u meni kuha kao u ekspres loncu, ali kada jednog dana eksplodiram- mislim da će ostati bez teksta, da ni psovku neće moći prevaliti preko usta! Ako sam ja već slušala svo to smeće što im izlazi iz usta, moje dijete neće!
Kad se samo sjetim, kada sam prvi put došla u kuću svojih svekija za oko mi je zapela naljepnica na jednom kredencu u kuhinnji: "U ovoj kući se ne psuje!", još sam si pomislila da moram paziti da mi nešto ne izleti... kad ono...

----------


## bucka

> ma, *flower*, pusti ga, on ti voli kuhat frku... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 kad više nemam inspiracije pričati, izvadim spisak i počnem mu sve po spisku...


  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> al one male, slatke, tipa "hebem ti majku" (naravno da je mama u blizini i sluša


slusa i misli si, mmover ne valja djetetu lagati   :Grin:

----------


## Lora163

Meni se omakne koja i to najčešće u autu.
Baš smo mi sad u fazi kad je Karlo počeo prostačit, pa sam odlučila više ne prostačiti.... makar mi to u autu užasno teško pada ( kome i nebi kraj ovih naših vozača   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Erin

Moja mama nikada ne psuje, ali tata zna nabrojati take psovke kad je stvarno ljut da ne znaš bi li se smija ili ljutija! Ja ne psujem, ponekad kad sam stvarno ljuta izleti mi u smokve, jarče kenjče ili kakva druga lokalna poštapalica, ali mm zna psovati kao kočijaš, pogotovo u prometu. Nastoji se suzdržati pred Jakovom, i to mu dobro ide, kad mu izleti odmah mu kaže da se to ne smije reći, itd.Zato Jakov kad čuje neku psovku odmah nas opominje:"To je ružno!" pa mu se ispričamo i ne ponavlja ih.

----------


## sandra123

Ja psujem,ali nikad  svece ili Isusa to mi je fuj!Mi smo iz Hercegovine ,a to kako i šta oni psuju u Hrvatskoj nećete čuti! Sva sreća pa to nismo ponijeli u kuferu u Split(mada ni splićani nisu nevinašca)Dok su bili manji mojima se znalo desiti da opsuju svašta nešto,ali nismo obadavali pa su i prestali.Sad su tinejdžeri ne psuju gadnije od je.... mater,u pi...  pa me to i ne brine previše kad to ne govore određenoj osobi ,nego kad su ljuti.Sjećam se D. je u prvom razredu na upit zna li neko neku pjesmicu sav sretan odrecitira"Ja kroz selo ,ispala mi čuna o njoj niko ne vodi računa!"Učiteljica :shock: naravno zvala doma,da kako smo ga odgojili i tako nešto.A mali to naučio taj dan ispred škole!  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

:Laughing:

----------


## jassi

psujem...kresnem nekad da se i ja iznenadim...rezultat???-pa toni mi pokaze prstic i kate -mama ne to reci!! ja kazem oprosti. imao je fazu kad je probao ali je stalo. no prije neki dan u vrticu kaze teta da je cijeli dan lresao i mlatio oko sebe :shock:  od sada ja sebi stavljam embargo na psovanje jer shvatih da nema smisla.no isto tako sam uvjeren da necu moci skroz to izbaciti jer je to jedna ruzna navika koju smo sticeli godinama i odrastanjem....eto realno i kratko

----------


## LeaB

> Meni je psovanje odvratno i stvarno sam napredovala od faze srednje škole/faksa


Onda se nas dvije nikad ne bi trebale sresti. :Grin:   Ja sam još uvijek u srednjoj. (Sad s dvoje djece)  :Laughing: . Jedno sam se vrijeme kontrolirala no više ne.
Pazim na štošta, neki dan se šogor našalio da sam "food naci", al što se psovki tiče...  :Embarassed:

----------


## fegusti

> ...Sjećam se D. je u prvom razredu na upit zna li neko neku pjesmicu sav sretan odrecitira"Ja kroz selo ,ispala mi čuna o njoj niko ne vodi računa!"Učiteljica :shock: naravno zvala doma,da kako smo ga odgojili i tako nešto.A mali to naučio taj dan ispred škole!


slično je doživjela i moja tetka. 
kada je učiteljica u školi povela razgovor o tome što su jučer večerali, od mog je bratića dobila odgovor  - ku*čiće s marmeladom :shock: 
naravno da je odmah roditelje pozvala na razgovor, a ovi su postiđeni priznali da je to njihov interni naziv za valjuške  :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Joe

> sandra123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...Sjećam se D. je u prvom razredu na upit zna li neko neku pjesmicu sav sretan odrecitira"Ja kroz selo ,ispala mi čuna o njoj niko ne vodi računa!"Učiteljica :shock: naravno zvala doma,da kako smo ga odgojili i tako nešto.A mali to naučio taj dan ispred škole! 
> 
> 
> slično je doživjela i moja tetka. 
> kada je učiteljica u školi povela razgovor o tome što su jučer večerali, od mog je bratića dobila odgovor  - ku*čiće s marmeladom :shock: 
> naravno da je odmah roditelje pozvala na razgovor, a ovi su postiđeni priznali da je to njihov interni naziv za valjuške


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Psujem.Puno.Pokušavala sam prestati ali ne ide mi,kad poludim riječi lete same od sebe.Djeca me često upozore ali nema pomoći.Ja sam okorjela psovačica.

----------


## sandra123

E a ovaj najmanji ,neki dan mi zgrabio duvan sa stola pa u trk.Ja za njim vičem "Vrati to! To je ružno! Šta će mama pušit?"A on ko iz topa "Pusi kujac!"Ajme di je to čuo!?Ja ljuta pitam starije ko to govori kad su iza kuće ,a susjedov mali se smije...  :Mad:

----------


## Trina

> E a ovaj najmanji ,neki dan mi zgrabio duvan sa stola pa u trk.Ja za njim vičem "Vrati to! To je ružno! Šta će mama pušit?"A on ko iz topa "Pusi kujac!"Ajme di je to čuo!?Ja ljuta pitam starije ko to govori kad su iza kuće ,a susjedov mali se smije...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  grozno.Znaju i moji tako nešto ispaliti i onda mi dođe da samu sebe opalim nogom u guzicu

----------


## fegusti

:Laughing:  
em psujes, em pusis - tctctc!

----------


## fegusti

> ...i onda mi dođe da samu sebe opalim nogom u guzicu


e, da mi je to vidjeti!

----------


## sandra123

Da grozna sam !Nemojte me još i prijavit!  :Laughing:

----------


## danielica

u principu ja ne psujem puno, pogotovo ne pred djecom, ali ona "je..te" ili "je..mti" mi je postalo postapalica i koliko god se trudim tu i tamo ih izvalim pred djecom pa me ukore

----------


## gita75

> u principu ja ne psujem puno, pogotovo ne pred djecom, ali ona "je..te" ili "je..mti" mi je postalo postapalica i koliko god se trudim tu i tamo ih izvalim pred djecom pa me ukore


Tak i ja. Izuzetak je kad se klepim malim nožnim prstom u ćošak od trosjeda. Onda poskidam sve svece bez obzira na publiku.

----------


## tatek

Evo mene opet malo na ovoj temi nakon dugo vremena ...

Vidim da vas ima vise kojima su psovke povremena postapalica, vjerojatno ih vise ni ne primjecujete. Znam i ja neke ljude (i muskarce i zene) kod kojih je isto tako i ne brinu se puno o tome. 

No, obzirom da se u nasem domu psovka cuje iznimno rijetko tad ju mi, i odrasli i djeca, itekako cujemo kad ju netko izusti, pa makar samo kao postapalicu. Iskreno, meni to zvuci jako ruzno,a  i klinci nekad to znaju komentirati tipa "kako to ova teta/stricek prica?"

Molim, samo radi mene ne morate mijenjati vase zivotne navike nit sam ja nekakav poseban faktor u vasim zivotima pa da vam tu sad nesto pricam ... no, vjerujem da vecina ljudi koja ne psuje puno vise zapaza psovke od vas. I vjerujem da bi bez njih (psovki) ostavili bolji dojam i na njih (vasu okolinu) i na vasu djecu.

Eto, psovke ne ugrozavaju zdravlje (kao npr. cigarete), ali nekad je vazan i umjetnicki dojam pa se mozda isplati uloziti i izvjestan dodatni napor pa ih se odreci ... drzim vam fige ako se odlucite na to!   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Tatek   :Heart:

----------


## TeinaMama

Mi ne psujemo uopće, bake i djedovi isto, al to ipak nije spriječilo moju Teu da koji put izusti: "U piču matej" jer je to čula od drugih. Iako sam ja ostala  :shock:  i pitala se dal je moguće da sam dobro čula, ipak sam ju skroz ignorirala i nikad je nisam opomenula i prestala je sama od sebe, i to jako brzo. Mislim da opomene u tom slučaju izazivaju kontra efekt.

----------


## sandra123

Voljela bih i ja da se toga mogu riješit naročito radi djece ali teško je !

----------


## Vlvl

Potpisujem Sandru. 
Sretna sam da su naše najgore psovke K vragu i Sr... jer i malcu ponekad uteknu baš te - da mi koristimo neke gore, i od njega bismo takve čuli. A kako smo počeli njega opominjat, tako i sami manje psujemo.

Nedavno sam prošla pored obitelji koja se s odobravanjem smijala i zabavljala na "Odiukujac" babača od jedva dvije godine. :shock: Nisam vjerovala da još ima ljudi kojima je to fora.

----------


## ninochka

vidim prošlo je puno od mog prvog javljanja na ovu temu i pokušaja da me se preobrati. hm

ja sam Nina. još uvijek psujem   :Razz:

----------


## mmmama

MM nikad ne psuje, a meni se omakne jedino engleski SH** kad nesto razbijem ili slicno. Prije nekoliko dana kaze moja M (3 godine): "Mama, znas kako se zove moj puž? Zove se SH**!" Sad pazim da mi se ni to ne omakne.

----------


## sandra123

Zavidim vam na tako jakim živcima!Mislim kad nebih više nikad ništa ali ni najmanju psovčicu lanula umrla bih od smijeha samoj sebi- to jednostavno ne bih bila JA .To su moje mane -neka ih,nitko nije savršen!  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

*tatek* potpisujem!

ne psujem već dugo, jer mi je jednostavno bilo ružno, pa sam uložila malo truda i samokontrole i izbacila sve te riječi iz uporabe.
od tada puno više primjećujem tuđe psovke, i baš to, estetski dojam katastrofa. o čemu god da se priča, te psovke kao blato sprljaju rečenice... :/

----------


## romi

E da, sad si ja razmišljam koliko tu ima odgovora sa zaključkom - ja ne psujem!
 A ja ne znam ni jednu osobu koja - ne psuje!!! 8) 
 Svi psujemo, više ili manje - ovisi o situaciji, ljutnji, emocijama, danu, vremenu...Samo je logično da se svi skupa trudimo da te psovke što manje "zahvate" našu djecu.

----------


## malena beba

trudim se ne opsovati ali ponekad mi jednostavno pobjegne. ali malena vec ima 5 god i stvarno ne psuje. kad cuje drugo dijete da opsuje odmah ga ukori da je to ruzna rijec   :Grin:

----------


## Drimm

> em psujes, em pusis - tctctc!


Sandra, i još si na Rodinom forumu. Stvarno si hrabra.   :Laughing:  

Ja im skinem sve po spisku kad me iživciraju. Nikada nisu ponavljali dok ih: dida nije posjeo i 5000x ponovio rečenicu o sexualnoj radnji i mišu. I onda im na kraju kaže - ne psovati.  :Rolling Eyes: 
I još kad nam lift ne otvori vrata, mali sam kaže, jeb*m ti lift. Pitam se otkud mu to.    :Embarassed:

----------


## sandra123

Ma da sam manje iskrena bila bi  :Saint:  ali šta ću kad sam-vidi na ovom forumu nema takvog smajlića!?Ma ,bila sam ja i na drugim forumima ,al me izbacili.  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## kailash

> E da, sad si ja razmišljam koliko tu ima odgovora sa zaključkom - ja ne psujem!
>  A ja ne znam ni jednu osobu koja - ne psuje!!! 8) 
>  Svi psujemo, više ili manje - ovisi o situaciji, ljutnji, emocijama, danu, vremenu...Samo je logično da se svi skupa trudimo da te psovke što manje "zahvate" našu djecu.


oko mene ima više onih koji ne psuju nego koji psuju.  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

a ježi ga i hebem ti mi je estetski neprihvatljivije od originala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sandra123

Na forumu nikad ne psujem ,a orginali su definitivno bolji .  :Laughing:

----------


## romi

Rekoh, ne znam ni jednu osobu koja ponekad ne opsuje! 8) 
Pa ni ja se ne razovaram kao kočijaš na sajmu, naravno da pazim šta pričam, no ovaj moj komentar je živa istina.

----------


## tatek

E sad, pitanje je sto je psovka ...

Ako tu racunamo samo one hardcore psovke tipa "*ebem mu ...", "*urac", "icka ti ...", tada nisam opsovao barem 5 godina i to mogu potvrditi pod zakletvom bilo kome.

Ako u psovke ubrajamo i "k vragu", "prokletstvo" i slicno, tad zaista i ja ponekad opsujem. Ja osobno ne dozivljavam ove rijeci kao psovke iako su mi i one ruzne (kao i "budalo", "glupane", "nosi se" itd) i ne volim kad se uhvatim da izustim koju od njih. Trudim se i to reducirati na najmanju mogucu mjeru jer smatram da moze sasvim lijepo zivjeti i bez toga (odnosno, iskaliti ljutnju i bijes i na druge nacine).

----------


## maria71

psujem. da i ?

očito sam pod stresom, da i ?

da odem na reiki   ili na masažu ?.....s kojim novcem   :Laughing:  


može li mi itko pomoći oko posla.....ne može

i onda koji put okrešem  ( naravno doma jer na poslu imamo svi jaku autocenzuru)


jel mi lakše, nije....jer se uzrujam još više


možda u tom trenutku....

i da jako bi mi išlo na živce da me se opominje i nabija na nos svoje čistunstvo



zadnjih tjedan dana nisam psovala, bila sam na bolovanju.....paralela ?

----------


## romi

Maria, zakon!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tatek

Znas onu, maria, kol'ko ljudi tolk'o cudi ... meni bas psovka ne olaksava dusu - ne znam jel to dobro ili mozda i nije. Psovke koje se tu i tamo omaknu u afektu mi i nisu tako grozne, ajd, desi se, nije mi lijepo cuti, ali sto se moze ... ali mi je grozno, i to fakat grozno, kad cujem ljude kojima je i u najobicnijem razgovoru svaka 20-ta ili 50-ta rijec psovka. Ima ih, i zena (rjedje, ali ima) i muskaraca, i to mi je zaista ruuuuzno za cuti do neba. Nekima je to OK, no meni nije i tocka.

----------


## sandra123

Mislim da većina ovdje i govori o takvim afekt-psovkama.

----------


## tatek

> Mislim da većina ovdje i govori o takvim afekt-psovkama.


Mozda vecina, ali nisu bas svi.

----------


## malena beba

cini mi se da se ovaj topic pretvorio u rasparavu ko i koliko psuje a pokretacica topika je pitala da li psujemo pred djecom a ne opcenito. tesko je vjerovati da netko bas nikad ne opsuje ali se sigurno vecina trudi to ne ciniti ispred svoje djece   :Wink:

----------


## filip

oh,znam i ja opsovati,ali moje dijete nije nikad pisnulo pred menom.cak imam frendicu koja psuje ko kocijas a njezina mala nikad takvo nije ponovila...

----------


## bfamily

Inače nam je uvijek u kući bilo psovanje bilo BIG NO, NO!
Kako su me moji naučili od malena tako je i sad, pred djecom ne psujemo. Nekad mi se omakne neka   :Embarassed:   ali mislim da je to još relativno bezazleno jer je Enola još mala pa ne kuži.

----------


## Drimm

> Inače nam je uvijek u kući bilo psovanje bilo BIG NO, NO!
> Kako su me moji naučili od malena tako je i sad, pred djecom ne psujemo. Nekad mi se omakne neka    ali mislim da je to još relativno bezazleno jer je Enola još mala pa ne kuži.


Vidjet ćeš, broj i količina psovki proporcionalno rastu s djetetom.   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> i da jako bi mi išlo na živce da me se opominje i nabija na nos svoje čistunstvo


upravo to, stara moja, prvo predlazu da prestanemo psovati, onda dovode u pitanje pijenje cedevite... a sutra ce nam reci da su nam suknje prekratke, a noge predlakave...  




> potvrditi pod zakletvom bilo kome.


zaklet ces se na tita i partiju ?   :Grin:  




> (odnosno, iskaliti ljutnju i bijes i na druge nacine).


npr ? bas me zanima.

----------


## @n@

Ne, ne psujem pred L. Odrekla se psovanja ulaskom u brak.   :Mad:   :Grin:  
Tatekov post o (ne)psovanju i primjećivanju psovača potpisujem!

I svake nedjelje (poslije mise) se iskreno nasmijem čovjeku kojem je svaka druga (skoro pa doslovno) 'emtimaaa' - on to točno tako izgovori kako sam ja napisala. Ide čovjek s mise, pa neće psovat, ne?!   :Laughing:

----------


## tatek

> i da jako bi mi išlo na živce da me se opominje i nabija na nos svoje čistunstvo
> 			
> 		
> 
> upravo to, stara moja, prvo predlazu da prestanemo psovati, onda dovode u pitanje pijenje cedevite... a sutra ce nam reci da su nam suknje prekratke, a noge predlakave...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Predloziti je jedno, zahtijevati nesto drugo.
Ja *predlazem*, a na vama je hocete li taj prijedlog samo (zlobno ili ne-zlobno) prokomentirati, razmisliti o njemu i/ili ga i prihvatiti.
Ako to vas to ne smeta i ako vas ne smeta utjecaj toga na vasu okolinu (djecu, susjede, kolege na poslu i ostale), tad samo nastavite - zaista mi ne pada na pamet da ikome propisujem kako ce se ponasati.   :Wink:  

(i da, *mama courage*, ovaj moj prijedlog ne vrijedi samo za zenske psovace, vrijedi i za muske, da ne bi bilo zabune   :Grin:  )

----------


## Nova

I ja sam se u životu već previše ispsovala! Otkad sam shvatila neke stvari psovke ne vidim kao bogatstvo rječnika, već siromaštvo duše. Ponekad vidim kakvo mi je stanje uma i srca kad mi psovka padne na pamet. Biblija kaže da usta govore ono čega je srce puno...

----------


## mikka

uh, uh, ja znam ne primjetiti kada psujem, jer sam odrasla uz tatu okorjelog psovaca. kada bi primjetila da on ne psuje, mislila bi da nesto nije u redu s njim  :Smile: . isto tako sam naucila ljutnju i agresiju izrazavati kroz (najmanje  :Sad:  ) psovke, nazalost.

a da je ruzno, je. ja se pokusavam kontrolirati ali ne ide mi bas od ruke. i uvijek primjecujem psovke kod drugih, bez obzira na to sto i sama psujem, pa tako pretpostavljam da i drugi primjecuju kod mene  :Embarassed:  .

md spada u, za mene, cudnu sortu ljudi koji kada su nervozni/ljuti koriste to za napraviti nesto izuzetno kreativno ili korisno. odmah se baci na rjesavanje problema. to je toliko pozitivno da mi djeluje nestvarno :/.. jos kada bi ja uspjela usvojiti taj obrazac, gdje bi mi bio kraj.

----------


## leonisa

> Ali, ako kaže da ju je profesor na faksu za...avao zbog toga i toga... neću se sekirati... To mi i nije psovka.


vidis, dok sam odrastala u nasoj kuci se nije psovalo (imali smo zamjene za to- pun mi je kufer itd) i uvijek mi je bio bed zbog rijeci za**ancije. ne mogu odgovorit na pitanje kako nam je bilo sinoc u jabuci sa "odlicno, bas smo se svi fino zezali...."

MM je ponekad ko kocijas i pokusavam ga obuzdati jer L. sve upija a nema mi ruznije stvari kad malo dijete psuje psovke koje ni ja jos nisam cula...

----------


## fegusti

> ...smatram da moze sasvim lijepo zivjeti i bez toga (odnosno, iskaliti ljutnju i bijes i na druge nacine).


jel ovako?
trista mu mrkvica!!!   :Wink:

----------


## tatek

Ja obicno povisim glas, ako me bas jako netko razljuti tad dreknem iz sveg glasa.
Prije koju godinu sam znao i recimo lupit sakom po stolu i slicno, no nisam htio da se i klinci tako nauce pa to vise ne radim.

(njima je dozvoljeno u trenucima bijesa da odu u svoju sobu i tamo isto vicu, skacu po krevetu, lupaju jastucima, razbacaju stvari ... no, kasnije treba to opet dovesti u kakav-takav red)

----------


## morska

mislim da je važnost psovanja ili nepsovanja precijenjena, isto kao i neke druge stvari u životu. okej, ružno je čuti od nepoznatih ljudi, na javnim mjestima. ali u krugu ljudi koji su bliski, uglavnom sasvim normalna stvar. psovači nisu nužno zli, ponekad ni nepristojni ni delinkventni kako ih se predstavlja. štoviše, znam mnogo nepsovača koji su vrlo pristojni i vrlo nekvalitetni ljudi koji će vam ga zabiti kad stignu, sa smješkom. mi doma psujemo (možda manje nego među prijateljima) i psovkama ne pridajemo nikakav značaj. Karlo tu i tamo nešto ispali, ali vrlo rijetko, i kažem mu da to nije baš lijepo, ali mi je licemjerno zabranjivati mu nešto što i sama radim. i kad dođe vrijeme objasnit ću mu u kojim situacijama je psovanje apsolutno zabranjena stvar

----------


## Ava M

Nekoć sam psovala više ali i tad one "bezazlenije" psovke i NIKAD mi zbog toga nije bilo bolje, pače, UVIJEK bi unutar sebe osjetila kao neki teret koji bi me pritisnuo onog trena kad bi psovku izustila.
I odlučila sam reagirati na znak vlastitog tijela/duše i ne psovati više.
I trudim se da tako i ostane.
Nekad mi izleti, uglavnom kad se "kresnem" u nešto, a i tad mi se mm nasmije jer mu čudno zvuči iz mojih usta.

----------


## mama courage

tatek... "Ja predlazem" - pa to sam ja upravo i rekla... "prvo predlazu da..." 




> Ja obicno povisim glas, ako me bas jako netko razljuti tad dreknem iz sveg glasa


 :/ sad, tebi to zvuci bolje nego tiho prozboriti psovku. a ja se bas suzdravam povisiti glas.




> da odu u svoju sobu i tamo isto vicu, skacu po krevetu, lupaju jastucima, razbacaju stvari ... no, kasnije treba to opet dovesti u kakav-takav red)


mojoj nije dozvoljeno skakati po krevetu. moze se ozlijediti, a ni ovakvi ispadi bijesa nisu bas prihvatljivi u nasoj kuci. 




> Ako to vas to ne smeta i ako vas ne smeta utjecaj toga na vasu okolinu


nisam neka psovacica, posebice ne izvan kuce, al i ako mi nesto izleti ne pravim dramulet oko toga. niti se osjecam bolje ako presutim.

----------


## fegusti

naša se kći dosjetila kako našu lošu naviku okrenuti sebi u korist.
na kasicu je napisala "ovo je fond za borbu protiv psovanja. za svaku izgovorenu psovku ubacite 1 kunu. hvala!"
kako nismo pretjerano skloni psovanju, ubrzo je psovarinu povisila na 2 kn. 8)

----------


## haribo

> naša se kći dosjetila kako našu lošu naviku okrenuti sebi u korist.
> na kasicu je napisala "ovo je fond za borbu protiv psovanja. za svaku izgovorenu psovku ubacite 1 kunu. hvala!"
> kako nismo pretjerano skloni psovanju, ubrzo je psovarinu povisila na 2 kn. 8)


dosjetljiva nema sta!

nase psovke:
ja: "misa ti tvoga"
Kristijan: "mama nije misa ti tvoga nego misa ti njegova"

----------


## haribo

> Jednog dana je Tin počeo trčat okolo i vikat "Pi*ku matinu, pi*ku matinu!"
> 
> Svi smo se pogledavali i pitali jedan drugog: "Od koga je to samo čuo?"
> 
> A u sebi mislili: "A joj meni neki dan izletilo, al neću da drugi znaju!"
> 
> Točno im u očima vidim.


potpisujem

----------


## tatek

Eto, svatko ima svoje nacine za izbacivanje ljutnje, ti svoje, ja svoje. Lijepo smo razmijenili misljenja, tebi se ne svidjaju moji nacini, meni tvoji i sve 5.

----------


## tatek

> Eto, svatko ima svoje nacine za izbacivanje ljutnje, ti svoje, ja svoje. Lijepo smo razmijenili misljenja, tebi se ne svidjaju moji nacini, meni tvoji i sve 5.


Ovo je islo *mamu courage*.   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eto, svatko ima svoje nacine za izbacivanje ljutnje, ti svoje, ja svoje. Lijepo smo razmijenili misljenja, tebi se ne svidjaju moji nacini, meni tvoji i sve 5.
> 
> 
> Ovo je islo *mamu courage*.


skuzila, sve 5   :Smile:  

inace... samo radi mene ne moras mijenjati svoje zivotne navike nit sam ja nekakav poseban faktor u tvom zivotu pa da ti tu sad nesto pricam ... no, vjerujem da vecina ljudi koja se ne dere puno vise zapaza one koji se deru od tebe. i vjerujem da bi bez toga (deranja) ostavio bolji dojam i na njih (tvoju okolinu) i na tvoju djecu... eto, ja se nadam   :Love:   :Grin:  i malo te zezam, da ne velim...   :Grin:

----------


## makita

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...smatram da moze sasvim lijepo zivjeti i bez toga (odnosno, iskaliti ljutnju i bijes i na druge nacine).
> 
> 
> jel ovako?
> trista mu mrkvica!!!


Ili npr. sto mu gromova
asti sto(dvista, trista...dodaješ sukladno količini stresa, onda ti dosadi dodavat i prođe te stres  :Laughing:  )

Ima jedna koja mi nije sjela, al nije ni loša: Jadna mu baba

Aj dodajte ove maštovite  :Love:

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tatek prvotno napisa
> ...


Very well, sad smo 1:1.   :Grin:

----------


## newa

Suzdržavam se koliko mogu. Inače se kod nas dom ne psuje i ja rijetko opsujem.
Ali mi se zna omaknut kada me izbaci iz takta. Nije za pohvali ali šta da radim...

----------


## lucky day

> Nije za pohvali ali šta da radim...


nemoj se suzdrzavati pretjerano - puknut ces na nekom drugom savu ili implodirati...
nego: evo meni malo po malo ide - sve vise grdosije od psovki zamjenjujem - 'sasavim peteljkama' i 'sarenim loncicima'...  :Laughing:  

jel ima jos kakvih dobrih alternativa?

----------


## kli_kli

lucky day, moj tata je tako dosao do "kate rodjene"  :Laughing:

----------


## lucky day

> lucky day, moj tata je tako dosao do "kate rodjene"


  :Laughing:   dobro mi se pise...

eh, zaboravih 'puzlastu puzlu'   :Grin:  ...

----------


## makita

> kli_kli prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> lucky day, moj tata je tako dosao do "kate rodjene" 
> 
> 
>    dobro mi se pise...
> 
> eh, zaboravih 'puzlastu puzlu'   ...


Hiljadu mu doboša Darkvuda  :Laughing:

----------


## donna

mi se suzdržavamo koliko možemo ali izleti   :Embarassed:   a ona jedan dan slaže pelene i nešto joj zapelo i ispali kao iz puške " pi... materinu " a mi  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   strašno! od bake čula valjda   :Grin:   :Laughing:   sva sreća pa je sramežljiva pa tak šta neće reći u vrtiću   :Embarassed:

----------


## sanja74

Od kad Keti apsolutno sve oponaša, psovke mi nestaju iz svakodnevnog govora. Al je jednu što mi izleti kad sam stvarno-stvarno ljuta (a nisam je izrekla bar koji mjesec) "usvojila", pa kad se valjamo po krevetu ujutro, i krene namjerno lupati nogom po drvenog djelu kreveta uredno koristi (svakih 5 dana cca, al nikako je zaboravit   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Pravim se da ne čujem i preokrenem temu. 

Htjela-nehtjela dijete me tjera da korigiram ponašanje. Jer, ne želim da u tim stvarima bude preslika mene.   :Grin:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

Kada stvarno poludim na nekaj ili nekoga(mm) zna se zalomiti,ali pri normalnom svakodnevnom razgovoru teške psovke ne upotrebljavam osim kad nekaj uzbuđeno prepričavam dođe mi onaj ****te...i uopče se neču pitati od kuda mi to kad svi u mome okružju imaju tu neku glupsavu spiku...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

> Kada stvarno poludim na nekaj ili nekoga(mm) zna se zalomiti,ali pri normalnom svakodnevnom razgovoru teške psovke ne upotrebljavam osim kad nekaj uzbuđeno prepričavam dođe mi onaj (gruba rijec)...i uopče se neču pitati od kuda mi to kad svi u mome okružju imaju tu neku glupsavu spiku...


 ta gruba riječ od gore je jeb..te i da nisam ponosna na to  :Sad:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam kako ću ovo staviti pod kontrolu. Stalno psujem. To mi je način nošenja sa stresom, ventiliranje problema i frustracija. Psovala sam i na porodu. Pred malom se trudim ne psovati, iako još ne razumije, ali mi ne uspije svaki put.

----------


## mašnica

Kod nas se ne psuje iako znamo se naci u obiteljima gdje nekom izleti ali nemamo cestih takvih susreta.

Jedna kakti psovka u nasoj blizini: Aaa u pivsku flasu!

----------


## Lili75

> Kod nas se ne psuje iako *znamo se naci u obiteljima gdje nekom izleti ali nemamo cestih takvih susreta.*
> 
> Jedna kakti psovka u nasoj blizini: Aaa u pivsku flasu!



*masnica* ne kužim planiraš ih izolirat od ljudi i situacija u kojima mogu čuti psovke? susret će se s njima prije ili kasnije poanta je naučit djecu da nije lijepo psovati. i još bolje biti model.

Well ne mogu reći da meni ne pobjegne ***** ti..i sl. al mi djeca ne psuju i opomenu nas ako nam pobjegne.  :Wink:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne znam kako ću ovo staviti pod kontrolu. Stalno psujem. To mi je način nošenja sa stresom, ventiliranje problema i frustracija. Psovala sam i na porodu. Pred malom se trudim ne psovati, iako još ne razumije, ali mi ne uspije svaki put.


Lako.

Prvi put kad čuješ vlastite ružne riječi iz dječjih usta i kad sebe uspiješ sagledati u iskrivljenom ogledalu djetetovog nepoželjnog ponašanja, sama ćeš sebe najkraćom prečicom potjerati u red.

Jer djecu odgajamo najbolje i najlakše tako da dresiramo sami sebe, tako da postanemo bolji nego što smo ikad mislili da bi mogli biti. I to djeluje. Provjereno.

----------


## Angie75

> Lako.
> Prvi put kad čuješ vlastite ružne riječi iz dječjih usta i kad sebe uspiješ sagledati u iskrivljenom ogledalu djetetovog nepoželjnog ponašanja, sama ćeš sebe najkraćom prečicom potjerati u red.


Veliki potpis. Meni je najgore kad se nervozno obrecnu, a onda skužim da su to pokupili od mene  :škartoc:

----------


## Peterlin

> Veliki potpis. Meni je najgore kad se nervozno obrecnu, a onda skužim da su to pokupili od mene


Da, da... to je i kod mene bio češći slučaj nego psovanje. (To čuvam samo za jaaaako važne prigode, a već dugo ni jedne nije bilo, ni pred djecom ni bez djece.)

Btw. uvijek se sjetim kad je moj četverogodišnjak došao doma iz vrtića i opsovao. Pitam ja njega "Tko je to rekao?" a dijete uredno odgovara "Striček domar kad mu je ispala bušilica dok je bio na lojtri." Eto ti prigode!

----------

